# F Litter - Puppy Tests



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

7.5 weeks old. Two of the tests we do...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking good!!! I like the little one who just lays down at the umbrella like "whatever! its cool!"

They look like they did very good.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

oh man, the one that starts playing with the umbrella is soooo cute!!!

I'm in LOVE with green collar girl!!! AAHHHH!!!!


----------



## Starmind (Dec 16, 2011)

Pee-Pee boy is my favourite  All adorable pups!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What exactly does the test with the umbrella tell you? This is defense and recovery?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LOVE green collar girl:wub:


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

They are so cute! I want the bi-color male! No really. Sigh.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> What exactly does the test with the umbrella tell you? This is defense and recovery?


Yes


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But what does the puppy's reaction tell you? If the puppy just lays down and doesn't care, what does that say about his/her temperament vs the puppy who bounced under and then tried to eat the umbrella?

btw...as always...your puppies are gorgeous!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

The truth is when we started the tests they were all zonked out after their breakfast. So if you notice half of them were more driven, we waited an hour to do the rest of the litter. I would call that female puppies reaction "F'n Lazy"! I was barely able to get her to chase me. She also seems to be the one to lead the pack off into the woods, a bit independent.!

I can't find any Umbrella tests on YouTube that show a strong negative reaction except this one! Which personally I think is sad for the dog!!





 
The fact is Arko produces really thick nerves and sound temperaments, so you don't get to see strong negative reactions. But trust me not all my litters fair so well, espially when I did the showline dogs..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Dennis! Now I understand what you were looking for. 

How very sad for that Boxer pup...they are supposed to be a working breed but I have one that would have reacted the same way.  And how sad that his owner is giggling about it.

Do you have more videos of your testing? I would love to learn more about what you do and what each test tells you.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Nice to see a breeder share some insight on testing, how you do, & what you look for.
Was cool to watch. They are all cuties!!! :wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the way they stop for a second when the umbrella pops open and then seem a bit puzzled - looking for where the fun human guy disappear to?

I want the bi-color male too...... *sigh* here as well.

Beautiful....all of them!


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

You are raising some absolutely great puppies! I love seeing all of the personalities.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

What little adorable fuzz-balls!!! That little bi-color female towards the end, before the last one, that kept putting her little paw up.... ♥♥♥♥

Very interesting and fun to watch.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Do you have more videos of your testing? I would love to learn more about what you do and what each test tells you.


I was going to post another video, the one where we test their toy/prey drives, but after waiting for it to upload all day long! (freaking slow Satellite Connection) it tells me it was rejected cause the video was too long.  Oh well!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I was going to post another video, the one where we test their toy/prey drives, but after waiting for it to upload all day long! (freaking slow Satellite Connection) it tells me it was rejected cause the video was too long.  Oh well!


will you email it to me? I dont' think gmail has any limits.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

all your pups are awesome!!! :congratulations:


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

stop posting these puppy pics & videos already!!!! i cant take it any more!. plz plz why must u?!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> will you email it to me? I dont' think gmail has any limits.


Jax, the problem is that the file is too large, because of my sucky a&& Satelitte connection it would take all day long for it to attach it IF my email account even allowed for that size file.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Can you split it into smaller pieces?

:gsdbeggin:

Not ashamed of begging for cute puppy videos!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol...shameless Jamie!! Thanks anyways Carolina!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll see if I have time this weekend or next week and split it some how.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Great video. All the pups are absolutely adorable. 

I am curious, do you use these tests to determine what type of home would be suitable for each pup? On this board we often hear how each litter has some that are best for "working homes" and some that would be suitable for "pet homes." I would be interested in learning what specific behaviors and reactions you look for to determine this!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh boy! I thought I was the only one feeling this way. 

Still I cannot resist and come to the picture forum to see if there are anymore new pics posted ...... and submit myself to further cute/gorgeous/fluffy puppy torture.

:crazy:






bellamia said:


> stop posting these puppy pics & videos already!!!! i cant take it any more!. plz plz why must u?!


----------

